# Cobbles and Rain - a Tour of Flanders



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

I'll be honest here -- I don't much like riding the Tour of Flanders cyclotouriste ride. Not because of the numbers (18,000!! -- though a staggered start means that the roads are never too crowded except on the cobbled climbs b/c of so many hesitant riders unclipping/falling/walking), not because of the march weather (cold, sun, wind, rain, sun and then hail, and then some more rain....lots of cold rain!) which in fact I don't mind too much, and certainly not because of the cobbles -- I *love* the cobbles! 

No, what I really don't like is that in Flanders, they make cyclists ride on the bike paths when these are next to the road -- even during events like this one. If I am riding, I want to ride on the road -- not be relegated to some second-class narrow and relatively poorly maintained infrastructure. So, for about 30 kms of the 160 kms, you have Flemish motorcycle police getting on to scofflaw riders (myself included) about getting back on to the bike path with the rest of the sheeple -- ugh! But all ranting aside, if someone asks me what its like to ride cobbles, I will offer to accompany them on the Tour des Flandres ride that takes place the day before the pro race every year. This is why I was up there last week-end and here are some pictures to give you a feel for the ride (sorry there aren't too many, I was busy riding and the rain made it difficult to take my camera out of my back pocket and take pictures on the go).

F. and I headed up to Brussels the night before via train and after a quick night, no breakfast and a short transfer from Brussels Central station to Denderleeuw we started riding -- 8 kms to the start and then we were off on the course. The rain started soon after we started and was intermittant all day -- sometimes sheets of rain, sometimes big puffy white clouds and blue skies. Mostly though, it rained... oh, and hailed. 

The first food stop was in a shoe factory warehouse that had been specially set up for the Ronde cyclotouriste -- excellent waffles and honey cookies -- and a short reprieve from the rain. The cobbled sections (about 14 kms in all) were extremely fun -- the secret is to big-ring it and ride the top of the cobbles as fast as you can to diminish the punishement. Of course, the nature of the ride means that there were a lot of slower duffers in the middle meaning that you constantly had to get off the top to pass them -- bleh. The climbs were difficult, but certainly doable even on wet cobblestones. Personally, I felt I was on fire. Despite the conditions, I felt strong -- in fact stronger as the ride went on. Even facing the headwind on the way out, I kept dropping a gear or two and bridging up between groups with no problems. On the way back, with a tailwind, I was on fire! Truly a great day on the bike for me!! 

One of the highpoints was riding a bit with the Bbox team out on reconnaissance. Chainel and I used to race cyclocross on the same circuits in the Paris area (he as a junior and I as a <i>Régionale</i> in FFC) and so we spoke a bit about some mutual acquaintances. 

The only other downside (besides the bike path issue) was that I had to unclip both on the Kopenberg and on the Molenberg due to riders unclipping or falling in front of me -- bummer. I went back down both times and rode up again -- and I rode the final bit of the Kappelmuur twice just so F. could get a picture of me -- <i>vanité, quand tu nous tiens!</i>

After the ride, we gorged on the traditional Frites, sausage and beer. We had planned to ride back to Denderleeuw but the skies opened up ... again ... and so we waited for an hour to catch the train back from Ninove. Back in Brussels, we did it all over again back (the gorging part, not the ride)! 


Since the forecast was for rain on Sunday, we decided to head back to Paris on Sunday morning rather than watch the race live. Even though the weather ended being pretty good for the pros, I don't regret watching the race from my couch on TV -- I certainly had a much better view though I did miss the beer tents!

A+

Philippe


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Flandres #2*

First picture is in the Ninove train station waiting for the train back -- feeling pretty tired!

The others are back at the hotel -- I washed up pretty well... well enough to go out drinking!

The final pictures are not mine but were taken from the organiser's website to give a a feel for the ambiance.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Although I don't ride many big-crowd-t-shirt-events anymore and despite the rain, hail and 30 kilometers of bike paths, that ride looks like a lot of fun. 

Shoot, I'd go just for the sausage and fries.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

always great to read your reports! I had ideas to do this ride, maybe next year. Could that be a retired Ludo Dierkxsens just over your left shoulder in front of the frituur stand (adidas shirt)?


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

great pictures and report!


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Great pictures. What brand bike is that?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

I'd gladly put up with all of it for a chance to ride it. You are a lucky man. Nice post.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

gamara said:


> Great pictures. What brand bike is that?


Look closely ... srsly!


----------

